# Te quero



## ASSAI

GRACIAS ..ALGUIEN ME PODRIA DAR LA TRADUCCION EN BRASIL DE ESTA FRACE ..,?  EL CONTEXTO  ES ENTRE ENAMORADOS ,  QUISIERA SABER SI ES COMO EN ESPAÑOL .. QUE "TE QUIERO" ..TIENE CONNOTACION DE SENTIMIENTO DE AMOR PROFUNDO .... NO DE DESEO EROTICO , ¿en Brasil , el enamorado dice "te quiero", para decir , "te amo" o para decir "me gustas ", o para decir "te quiero", tal como en castellano ... o incluye todo.. en fin estoy confundida ..gracias ..
ASSAI


----------



## Dom Casmurro

En Brasil y Portugal, no se dice "te quero" con el sentido (y la intensidad) que tiene el "te quiero" del castellano. En Brasil, dicimos "Te amo" cuando estamos enamorados, mientras en Portugal dicen "Amo-te". Cuando no se trata de enamoramiento, sino de un sentimiento "inferior" (ya sea de amistad o de afinidad), dicimos "Gosto de você" ("Me gustas").


----------



## hellenah

"Te amo muito" e Estou louco por você" (casal apaixonado)
"Gosto (muito) de você" (amigos)


----------



## mikely

Gostei muito desse forum, eu amo o idioma portugues.
Entao a minha pergunta é, se uma mulher fala pra mim "Te quero!", o que ela esta me querendo dizer??

Abracos


----------



## coquis14

Bienvenido

Puede ser "te quiero" tanto como "te aprecio". Te vas a tener que sacar la duda preguntándole.

Saludos


----------



## mikely

O que esta querendo dizer com que: da Argentina so vem frente fria??


----------



## airosa

Gostaría de pedir um esclarecimento também.

"Te quero bem" não é o mesmo que "te amo"? Ou tem uma nuança própria?

Obrigada pela resposta...


----------



## Vanda

airosa said:


> Gostaría de pedir um esclarecimento também.
> 
> "Te quero bem" não é o mesmo que "te amo"? Ou tem uma nuança própria?
> 
> Obrigada pela resposta...




Tem uma nuance. Não é tão comprometedor quanto _te amo,_ nem tão cru quanto _te quero_. É um meio-termo.


----------



## Dom Casmurro

"Te quero bem" não é, normalmente, uma manifestação de amor. É, antes, uma manifestação de simpatia.


----------



## amistad2008

airosa said:


> Gostaría de pedir um esclarecimento também.
> 
> "Te quero bem" não é o mesmo que "te amo"? Ou tem uma nuança própria?
> 
> Obrigada pela resposta...


 
"Te quero bem" é mais carinhoso, como disse a Vanda. Eu usaria para falar com uma amiga e para dizer a um namorado que gosto dele mas não é amor, nem paixão. Já "Te quero" me parece ter uma conotação sexual, como desejo ou algo assim.


----------



## airosa

Muito obrigada a todos.


amistad2008 said:


> "Te quero bem" é mais carinhoso, como disse a Vanda. Eu usaria para falar com uma amiga e para dizer a um namorado que gosto dele mas não é amor, nem paixão. Já "Te quero" me parece ter uma conotação sexual, como desejo ou algo assim.


Somente para precisar: é uma manifestação de carinho ou uma maneira de dizer que não te amam?

Gostaria de que me corrigissem, caso tenha erros.


----------



## Vanda

airosa said:


> Somente para precisar: é uma manifestação de carinho ou uma maneira de dizer que não te amam?.



Será sempre uma manifestação de carinho que pode pressupor ou não amor. Tanto pode ser porque o/a amam e não querem se comprometer de cara com o 'te amo', quanto pode ser uma maneira de dizer que não o/a amam, mas têm um carinho especial por você.


----------



## ASSAI

gracias por todos sus comentarios .. ahora me queda claro que mi enamorado aun esta a medio camino entre amar y querer...rs..obrigado ..


----------



## coolbrowne

Dos cositas, con tu permiso:

No está en tu perfil, pero si dices "mi enamorad*o*" 


ASSAI said:


> ...mi enamorado..


entonces debes decir





ASSAI said:


> obrigad*a*


Sí, el agradecimiento tiene género, porque es un adjetivo oriundo de la voz pasiva del verbo "obrigar" (complicado ¿verdad? )

En cuanto a "te quero", un otra posibilidad que me ocurre es que tu enamorado trate de hablar _portunhol_.  Coincido con *coquis14*. Se queda la duda.

Saludos


----------



## ASSAI

coolbrowne





Senior Member...obrigada ....


----------



## ASSAI

Coolbrowne..quedo pensando ..no es tan complicado .. en castellano 
OBRIGAR = AGRADECER 
 ENTONCES , PODEMOS DECIR 
 OBRIGADO =AGRADECIDO
 OBRIGADA = AGRADECIDA ..
 MAS... YA SABES QUE DECIMOS NORMALNENTE GRACIAS .. SIN GENERO ..

 OBRIGADA NUEVAMENTE .
ASSAI


----------



## coolbrowne

De nada, *ASSAI* 


ASSAI said:


> OBRIGADO =AGRADECIDO
> OBRIGADA = AGRADECIDA


No me había ocurrido que la forma _agradecido/a_ en español también necesita género, así que ahora me toca a mí decir:

Muito agradecido por me haver lembrado!


----------

